# Clavo de titanio en la pierna



## Hernan83 (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola a todos,estoy aca por una gran duda y quiero opiniones de ustedes o de alguien que paso por esto,resulta que hace meses tuve una fractura expuesta de tibia y perone en mi pierna,y a causa de esto me colocaron dentro del hueso un clavo (precisamente un "clavo endomedular de Kunchster") que tiene una longitud de 40 cm y posee transversalmente 5 tornillos y es de titanio,la pregunta es,como creen que puede afectar esto a la alta tension,a la iduccion muy alta o radiofrecuencia? que consecuencias puedo tener,ya que esto me queda ahi de por vida,trabajaba en hornos de induccion de mucha potencia y manipulaba lineas de media tension!!!.Escucho sus opiniones... Incluso medicos no me dieron una explicacion muy convincete


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 3, 2009)

En general, al acoger las normas de seguridad recomendadas para el trabajo con lineas de alta tension debieran ser suficientes para protegerte. En un video de Discover Channel sobre trabajos peligrosos, un "liniero", que hace operaciones de mantenimiento en lineas de alta tension vivas (+250kV!!) solo tenia un uniforme que tiene hilos metalicos y que opera como la Jaula de Faraday y la linea estaba viva... y nada le pasaba. Y lamento lo de tu accidente... 

Si aun tienes dudas, puedes consultar con los profesionales en Medicina del trabajo o su equivalente en tu pais. Salu2.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 3, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> un "liniero", que hace operaciones de mantenimiento en lineas de alta tension vivas (+250kV!!) solo tenia un uniforme que tiene hilos metalicos y que opera como la Jaula de Faraday y la linea estaba viva... y nada le pasaba. Y lamento lo de tu accidente...





de echo el proposito de esos hilos es que la electricidad toma el camino con menor resistencia estoses los hilos conducen la electricidad sin problemas por qu eson de baja resistencia

saludos


----------



## Yónixon (Dic 3, 2009)

A mi papá se le fracturaron las vertebras cervicales (cuello) en una caida hace casi 2 años, a el le pusieron una placa de Titanio (placa de Pascal) para mantener fijas las vertebras y un ingerto de hueso. 
Debido a eso me puse a investigar sobre las propiedades del Titanio y lo que recuerdo principalmente es que es un metal muy resistente, el cuerpo humano lo acepta mejor en comparacion con otros metales y (lo que a ti te interesa), que no es magnetisable y no es buen conductor del calor y de la electricidad, por lo que creo que no corres ningun riesgo en tu trabajo, tomando las debidas precauciones claro.

Saludos y espero haber ayudado en tu duda.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 3, 2009)

Lamento lo del tu accidente, debio de ser algo muy feo.

Pues, parece que el titanio es muy noble, no creo que tengas problemas
Un poco de info: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanio

Saludos!!!


----------



## Hernan83 (Dic 3, 2009)

Si Tacatomon,te imaginas que me quedo la pierna a 90 grados de costado,con la tibia y perone salidos hacia afuera y todo desgarrado...pero ya hace 9 meses y me estoy recuperando


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 3, 2009)

Je, No sabes que terror le tengo a ese tipo de accidentes...

Que bueno que te estes recuperando!!!
Saludos!!!


----------



## Yónixon (Dic 3, 2009)

hernan83 dijo:


> Si Tacatomon,te imaginas que me quedo la pierna a 90 grados de costado,con la tibia y perone salidos hacia afuera y todo desgarrado...pero ya hace 9 meses y me estoy recuperando



Que feo ha de haber sido .
A mi solo me sacan sangre y me mareo y me siento fatal, si me pasara algo como a ti no se como reaccionaria .

PD: Como fue tu accidente, cuentanos un poco, jajaja.


----------



## MVB (Dic 3, 2009)

hernan83 dijo:


> Si Tacatomon,te imaginas que me quedo la pierna a 90 grados de costado,con la tibia y perone salidos hacia afuera y todo desgarrado...pero ya hace 9 meses y me estoy recuperando






40 cm el clavo .


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 3, 2009)

MVB dijo:


> 40 cm el clavo .



Así o mas horroroso


----------



## Hernan83 (Dic 3, 2009)

Fue a causa de andar correctamente en moto con casco y todas las precauciones y que venga un tonto manejando un camion,se encandile con el sol,pero igualmente cruze la avenida,sin importarle que tenga el semaforo en rojo,asi fue,el clavo si tiene 40 cm de largo,con 5 tornillos,y es impresionante verte la pierna asi,es terrible!!!,parece algo de pelicula al mirarte jeje.pero es la realidad,y lo pero ya paso! igual lo mas importante: EL USAR CASCO TE SALVA LA VIDA


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 3, 2009)

hechamos carreritas hernan?  je je je
que feo lo tuyo, espero pronto puedas volver a los cables, no olvides la reavilitacion


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 5, 2010)

Les comento que muy de a poco ya estoy dejando de caminar con baston,y rengueo menos de lo que pensaba...  aunque a veces por las noches,tengo dolores repentinos y muy fuertes


----------



## Casti (Ene 5, 2010)

Eso es bueno! Que te sigas recuperando y todo vaya muy bien!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 5, 2010)

siento lo de tu accidente.

yo de pequeño me caí de un columpio y me rompí un brazo (un poco, nada grave)
y ahora puedo girar el codo izquierdo 180º


----------

